# Wisconsin town gets OK for seagull hunt



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I'll admit that I shot at a sea gull once when I was about 15 or 16 of age. No harm done as I learned the gulls have a ton of feathers and it flew away squawking profanities at me. Never did that again.

Wisconsin town gets OK for seagull hunt

MANITOWOC, Wis. -- The state Department of Natural Resources has dropped its opposition to a plan to shoot gulls near the city's marina.	

http://www.startribune.com/stories/389/3910079.html


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

Nothing like watching a flock of gulls setting their landing gear.  

What do you do with a sea gull. Get it mounted? Gull soup?


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Actualy Ive heard that they taste like a cross between coyote and turkey buzzard. But the feathers and the beak are the best part. That will strangley taste like a hotdog. Yum Yum. pork and beans with seagull (the original Wisconsin treat) This would be good with cheese...


----------

